# Gretchen Wieners look from Mean Girls?



## babyfauxblondie (Nov 26, 2008)

Haha, I know that's not the best picture of her but I loved the make-up used for Lacey Chabert's character. It was mainly bronzer/burnt orange blush to accentuate her tan, intense yet thinly used black eyeliner, really thick eyelashes, hot-pink/sheer red lipgloss and highlighting on her browbone that was a goldish-white. If anyone could help with products that could help me re-create her look that would be great, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I'm watching the movie right now and I just saw that she used some shade of L'Oreal's Colour Juice lipgloss and it's like a candy-apple red color but is still sheer. But I just don't know the name of the shade...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Pic isnt working hun


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry! i just added a new one


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmm... I can't help but I loved her make-up too! =p 

Mean Girls is a classic!


----------



## trollydolly (Nov 28, 2008)

possibly peachykeen for blusher?


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 28, 2008)

Lacey Chabert in Mean Girls : Makeup411.com


----------



## jdechant (Nov 28, 2008)

^^Great link! Wow..didn't know people just airbrush their own makeup ..lol..


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 29, 2008)

I love her make up in that movie too


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 3, 2008)

I love her makeup too! There's a shade of l'oreal color juice called candy apple that might be it or raspberry smash (which is more likely to be the color you're looking for as it is a sheer apple red color with no shimmer)


----------

